# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авиация >  1/72 Су-17М3Р от ЮМТК

## RUSAVIA

Доброго времени суток!
Захотелось собрать что-нибудь "эдакое". Еще будучи учеником в авиамодельном кружке запал мне в душу Су-17М3(М4). Затем была куча других моделей но среди них особенно хочется выделить Су-20 (Су-17М) и Су-22М4 (Су-17М4). На тот момент хотелось поставить на полку хорошую модель, но из наборов от Мастеркрафта построить классный Су-17 не удалось, пластик не располагает :( . 
Когда появился у меня компьютер и Интернет, материал по прототипам начал будто сам "сыпаться" на компьютер, благо найти его было нетрудно, машина-то известная. Из обширной биографии заинтересовало участие самолетов данного типа в войне в Афганистане.
При выборе модели под постройку сразу отмелись в сторону изделия Мастеркрафта, ввиду их дикой неточности. Билек, к сожалению, у нас в Запорожье не достать, да и к нему вопросов тоже хватает. Параллельно мне на глаза начала попадаться информация про модель фирмы ЮМТК из Василькова, которая некоторое время выпускалась в ЛНД-исполнении.
 Вот что про нее пишут в М-хобби №4 (весна 1995 года):



А вот что про нее пишут уже на сайте Rumodelism:
"При самом точном из виденных мною воспроизведении расшивки (есть практически все линии и лючки) и неплохой геометрии, смелому моделисту пришлось бы вырубать детали из облоя, стыковать, шпаклевать, фактически самостоятельно изготавливать интерьер, стойки и створки шасси, пилоны и подвеску, полировать фонарь до изнеможения..." (с)

Определяющим фактором стала для меня общая геометрия модели, а с остальным можно разобраться с помощью рук и афтермаркета. Долгие поиски в течение 2х лет увенчались успехом!!! Мне в руки перепали совершенно нетронутые отливки ЮМТК-шного Су-17М3 и даже вакформованный фонарь был в наборе!!!!!



Далее, начитавшись обзора А. Коткова по моделям Су-17 с сайта Rumodelism
http://www.rumodelism.com/wiki/doku.php/kotkov/obz125
захотелось мне собрать весь имеющийся афтермаркет на данную машину. Итог поисков:

Смоляной набор от НеОмеги:



Колеса от фирм Экипаж и Эльф:

----------


## RUSAVIA

Смоляная стойка переднего шасси и смоляные колеса от фирмы ResinART (отличная смола, большое спасибо магазину aftermarket.com.ua):



Вакформованный фонарь от фирмы Pavla models (слева - родной фонарь от ЮМТК):



Далее - металлические ПВД от фирмы PVD (простите за тавтологию) для Су-25 (на Грач они не пошли - неправильное расположение гребешков, а вот на Су-17М3Р как раз :) ) и смоляной "кусок" неизвестного двигателя от СМК, который будет доработан под АЛ-21Ф, благо некоторая схожесть у них есть:



Кучка декалей от фирм Fresco, Authentic Decals и из наборов фирмы Восточный Экспресс:

----------


## RUSAVIA

Почти все наборы фототравления, которые можно применить на эту модель (Part, Eduard, Interavia, Extratech):



Еще завалялся у меня литник с моделей Мастеркрафта с контейнером разведки ККР-1/2, как ни странно, он точнее чем контейнер из набора ЮМТК:



Также я просмотрел материалы, которые у меня имеются, и выбрал окраску. Это именной борт из Афганистана, о нем писал Марковский в М-Хобби:



А теперь - сборка.

----------


## RUSAVIA

За основной материал для постройки были взяты чертежи из "Армады". Размер фюзеляжа, общая длина, размах крыла в этих чертежах в норме, да и фотографиям они более-менее сообветствуют.

Несмотря на описания пластика с упоминанием про "неплохую геометрию", в модели все же были выявлены некоторые неточности. Общая длина самолета без ПВД в норме, а вот длина фюзеляжа и полностью и по частям подгуляла. Неверен оказался и угол установки киля, хотя, как ни странно, форма его вполне соответствует чертежу. Центроплан вместе с центральной нижней частью фюзеляжа в норме, только придется подкорректировать угол излома задней кромки НЧК. Подвижная часть крыла и стабилизатор в норме - и геометрия и расшивка соответствуют чертежу.

Я начал с хвостовой части фюзеляжа. Она немного длиннее чем надо и киль необходимо немного подправить. Для этого киль был срезан, а с "хвоста"фюзеляжа с обеих сторон было сточено по 0,5...0,7 мм пластика по линии карандаша:



На киле было исправлено основание, после этого я приклеил его к фюзеляжу. Теперь половинка хвостовой части "легла" в чертеж:



В сравнении с еще нетронутой второй половинкой объем работы выглядит вот так:



Далее со второй половинкой я провел ту же работу, и вот что получилось:



Недоливы на задней кромке киля буду править уже на склеенных половинках.

----------


## RUSAVIA

Продолжаю.

В результате обмеров выяснилось, что в остальной (носовой и центральной) части фюзеляжа нехватает порядка 5 мм длины. Ориентируясь по форме фюзеляжа и гаргрота, расположению крыла и расшивке, выяснил где находятся "узкие" места. Там фюзеляж и распилил:



Угол наклона задней стенки кабины оказался неправильный + толщина толщина оказалась уж слишком большой, поэтому я поступил следующим образом. Из вакформованного фонаря была вырезана задняя часть:



А в носовой части было вырезано гнездо для установки этой самой задней части:



Далее были сделаны и вклеены вставки в фюзеляж и была вклеена вставка за кабиной: 



(на нижнем фото для сравнения приложена вторая "нетронутая" половинка)

----------


## RUSAVIA

Затем фюзеляж был склеен зацело и была скорректирована форма гаргрота. Также сечение передней части фюзеляжа оказалось овальным, пришлось в разьем половинок сделать 1 мм вставку пластика, а все стыки я усилил изнутри супер-клеем с содой. После всей работы я приложил половинки фюзеляжа к чертежу. Результат меня удовлетворил.

----------


## alekom

Очень заинтригован... Очень интересно. Давно не видел как делают этот самолет. В середине 90-ых пару делал, не себе, а свой лежит с тех времен. Правда Билек. 
 Такое количество афтермаркета дает шанс наедятся что у вас, коллега RUSAVIA, получится .... Молчу чтоб не сглазить..
И сразу есть вопрос: Есть у вас чешская книжка 4+?
 Ну и хочется немного реабилитировать изделие от Билека.
Дело в том, что, чертежи из армады и 4+ отличаются. И чешская модель практически идеально ложится именно  в чешский источник. Кто из них точнее?? Я не знаю.
Ещё делалась декаль "ТРАВЕРС". 
Удачи! Будем следить. Начало уже интересно.

----------


## An-Z

RUSAVIA да вы герой, взяться за такие дрова! Я всё надеюсь, что А-модел эту нишу закроет и сделает линейку Су-17М-М2-М3-М4, Су-22М3/4, а пока такая же ЮМТКашная модель лежит в закромах.. С интересом буду глядеть за ходом работ

----------


## RUSAVIA

*alekom,* да, книга издательства 4+ у меня есть, в электронном виде. Вы абсолютно правы, чертежи 4+ и Армады неслабо различаются, но я решил взять за основу чертеж из Армады, как-то он мне больше нравится и, на мой взгляд, лучше соответствует фото. Насчет точности - был разговор на скейлмоделсе, но там как всегда - начали за здравие, кончили за упокой :) Поэтому особых доводов в пользу Армады или 4+ я не нашел. 

*An-Z,* вы же знаете - "охота пуще неволи". Так что будем работать ;)

----------


## RUSAVIA

Фюзеляж скорректирован, дальше переходим к центроплану, он дан единой деталью с нижней центральной частью фюзеляжа. Примерки показали, что в целом больших неточностей нет, но по мелочам получается следующая картина:



Излом задней кромки неверен, но это легко устранимо. Примерно на 1,5 мм надо нарастить размах НЧК и еще необходимо немного исправить форму и расположение ниш шасси. Гребни на нижней половинке центроплана пришлось убрать. Хотел воспользоваться фототравлеными гребнями из набора фирмы Part, а не тут-то было. При примерке к чертежам из "Армады" они оказались напрочь неправильными, зато легли как влитые в чертеж 4+. И если со средним верхним гребнем еще можно как-то решить вопрос наращиванием концевой части (на чертеже линией показано окончание ФТД гребня), то со средним нижним и концевым гребнем дела совсем плохи. Они неверны как по длине так и по форме и их придется делать заново. В чертеже 4+ слишком занижен концевой гребень + он имеет неправильную форму, в сравнении с фото это легко увидеть. Также дело обстоит и с нижним средним гребнем. Он слишком низкий и длинный.
На фотографиях сверху результат примерки к чертежам из "Армады", снизу - к 4+:

----------


## RUSAVIA

В наборе травленки фирмы Интеравиа примерно та же картина, отличия лишь в том что их гребни не ложатся и в чертеж 4+:





Снизу - вид гребня на польском Су-22М4.

Ответить на вопрос "а кто же прав?" могут только обмеры высоты и длины гребней реального Су-17М/М4, но у меня, к сожалению, такой возможности пока не появилось. Если возьмусь за гребни "с нуля", еще и появится возможность сделать все те накладки, которые на них есть, а то в травленке они напрочь "лысые".

Еще удалось сделать из фольги заготовки выпуклых обтекателей узла поворота крыла:



Выпуклость была сделана путем продавливания толстой фольги на существующем обтекателе, который будет срезан.

----------


## RUSAVIA

Поехали дальше.

Взялся за правку геометрии на центроплане. Профиль буду выводить позже, а вот с видом в плане решил разобраться сейчас. Чертеж из Армады несколько изменил, продлив на нем линии всех кромок, затем приложил центроплан и поставил на нем отсечкинапротив продленных линий. Затем на пластике вычертил новые обводы задней и передней кромок:



Переднюю кромку на левой НЧК пришлось наращивать в сторону законцовки из-за неправильной стреловидности. На законцовке НЧК толщина циакрина с содой составила 1,2 мм. Правую переднюю кромку пришлось слегка сточить из-за ее выпуклости. А задню кромку просто торезал по линиям:



Так как я удлинял фюзеляж, теперь нижняя часть фюзеляжа на центроплане получается слишком короткой и ее надо наращивать за счет вставок. Мне даже удастся убить двух зайцев: и центроплан встанет на место и я смогу точно по чертежу выставить положение крыла в фюзеляже:

----------


## RUSAVIA

Потихоньку продолжаю.
Есть мысль открыть тормозные щитки, окна перепуска воздуха в носовой части и люки обслуживания двигателя. Пластик на модели оказался очень толстый и довольно прочный, поэтому перед тем как вырезать в половинках фюзеляжа отверстия, пришлось основательно уменьшить толщину пластика. Затем в носовой части левой половинки фюзеляжа наметил и вырезал окна перепуска воздуха,

 

а в хвостовой - отверстия под ниши тормозных щитков и люки обслуживания двигателя. Ломки пластика и лезвий избежать не удалось.



Ну и в итоге:

----------


## ttr225

[QUOTE=RUSAVIA;61931]Смоляная стойка переднего шасси и смоляные колеса от фирмы ResinART (отличная смола, большое спасибо магазину aftermarket.com.ua):

Добрый день.

Я тоже заказывал такой набор, но мне кажется, что передняя стойка дана в ненагруженном состоянии, Вам так не показалось?

----------


## RUSAVIA

> Добрый день.
> Я тоже заказывал такой набор, но мне кажется, что передняя стойка дана в ненагруженном состоянии, Вам так не показалось?


Здравствуйте! Я просмотрел по чертежам угол стойки, глянул на фото - вроде бы все в порядке. Я думаю, что если я подвешу контейнер ККР-1 или пару бомб, положение стойки будет в пределах допустимого.

----------


## Skylark

Приветствую.
Интересная работа.
Некотрое время назад сам задался вопросом точности материалов по М-кам. Имеется несколько геометрических выкладок из РЛЭ/РТЭ. С привязкой к ним и начал анализ. Инфу из 4+ выбросил сразу (ну, не нравится мне то, что делают эти товарищи - глаз "режет"). Взял Злинек и Армаду. Злинек отрисован подробно, с препарацией, но оказалось, что общие пропорции никудышные. Проекция вида сверху от Армады хорошо согласуется с данными из РЛЭ. С боковой проекцией все не так хорошо. Обводы отогнутой вниз носовой части в длиннофокусные фото не ложатся (т.е. нос слишком толстый и нижняя часть чертежа выходит за обводы), также не совпадает хорда киля чертежа и фото, на чертеже больше. Вызывает вопросы положение основного шасси и форма крыла по сечениям. Там оказалось все непросто. также собрано достаточно много замеров. Подробности смогу отписать ближе к середине августа ибо пока в отпуске.

Удачи в работе!

----------


## RUSAVIA

> Приветствую.
> Интересная работа.
> Некотрое время назад сам задался вопросом точности материалов по М-кам. Имеется несколько геометрических выкладок из РЛЭ/РТЭ. С привязкой к ним и начал анализ. Инфу из 4+ выбросил сразу (ну, не нравится мне то, что делают эти товарищи - глаз "режет"). Взял Злинек и Армаду. Злинек отрисован подробно, с препарацией, но оказалось, что общие пропорции никудышные. Проекция вида сверху от Армады хорошо согласуется с данными из РЛЭ. С боковой проекцией все не так хорошо. Обводы отогнутой вниз носовой части в длиннофокусные фото не ложатся (т.е. нос слишком толстый и нижняя часть чертежа выходит за обводы), также не совпадает хорда киля чертежа и фото, на чертеже больше. Вызывает вопросы положение основного шасси и форма крыла по сечениям. Там оказалось все непросто. также собрано достаточно много замеров. Подробности смогу отписать ближе к середине августа ибо пока в отпуске.
> 
> Удачи в работе!


Здравствуйте, *Skylark*!
Некоторое время назад я общался с человеком, который был знаком с создателями фирмы ЮМТК. По его информации "мастер" на Су-17М3 делался по размерам из техописания. Если допустить что это и так, то обводы фюзеляжа местами верны, в частности в носовой части. А носовая часть ложится по боковому профилю в Армаду как родная. А вот по крылу, точнее геометрическим размерам ниш шасси, их расположению и размерам гребней действительно большой вопрос, поэтому буду рад любой информации. Спасибо что откликнулись!

----------


## Skylark

Приветствую!
Как водится, обработка материалов несколько затянулась, поэтому промежуточные результаты появились только сейчас. Геометрия получена на основе анализа длиннофокусных фотографий и замеров реальных бортов. Для сравнения дана пара файлов с совмещенной графикой из Злинека и Армады. Все неточности достаточно хорошо видны. По крылу толком замеров пока не удалось набрать, но по нижнему гребню кое-что есть. Надеюсь, пригодится. Данные "наметки" - совершенно не панацея, поэтому уточнения и анализ допущенных ошибок только приветствуются.

Удачи в работе!

----------


## RUSAVIA

Итак, после конкурсов-кружков-выставок решил я продолжить это сокровище. 
Сейчас на работе очищаю и подгоняю к чертежу крылья и рули высоты, а дома сделал ниши тормозных щитков (спасибо Part'у).



Также взялся за сопло двигателя АЛ-21Ф. К сожалению, то что предлагает Part и Extratech в своих наборах, вообще не соответствует действительности. А вот из набора фирмы Интеравиа можно отхватить внутреннюю поверхность форсажной камеры, регулируемого сопла и кольца на стабилизаторы горения. Что я и сделал  Поперечные стабилизаторы горения я изобразил из фольги по схемам двигателя. Также за стабилизаторами горения установил последнюю ступень турбины и стекатель. Все это добро закрыл тамийным скотчем чтобы сопло не мешало и чтобы туда ничего не попадало.



Сейчас вожусь с нишей переднего шасси, ниша из набора НеОмеги оказалась не очень, поэтому решил ее также доработать. 



Имитировал силовой набор, тяги управления створками, агрегаты на "потолке" и задней стенке ниши, разьемы на передней стенке. Затем это окрасил, нанес на некоторые щитки декали и затем начал делать электропроводку. В данный момент поставил трубопроводы на потолке ниши и закончил ее :)

----------


## RUSAVIA

Вот еще пару фотографий передней ниши:

----------


## Йиржи

> Почти все наборы фототравления, которые можно применить на эту модель (Part, Eduard, Interavia, Extratech):
> 
> 
> 
> Еще завалялся у меня литник с моделей Мастеркрафта с контейнером разведки ККР-1/2, как ни странно, он точнее чем контейнер из набора ЮМТК:
> 
> 
> 
> Также я просмотрел материалы, которые у меня имеются, и выбрал окраску. Это именной борт из Афганистана, о нем писал Марковский в М-Хобби:
> ...


Уважаемый коллега привет.

Не мог бы Тебя пожалуйста попросить о крупный скан цветной бокировки?

Заранее спасибо.

маил: jiri.siska@email.cz

----------


## RUSAVIA

Пока дома занимаюсь мелочевкой, на работе взялся за крылья и горизонтальное оперение. По оперению вопрос возник только по задней кромке, сильно далеко она вынесена, стабилизатор оказался широк. По передней кромке впросов нет, только удалил облой и все. Сейчас заниммаюсь остальными половинками.



С крыльями дела чуть хуже. По виду сверху - почти все в норме, пришлось только убрать некую дугообразность с передней кромки. Поразило соответствие расшивки - нехватает только пары-тройки лючков!!!





С толщиной возникли проблемы, крыло в идеале должно быть где-то вдвое тоньше. На днях спущусь в цех, выпрошу крупный напильник и буду стачивать до познания дзэна :D

----------


## RUSAVIA

*Йиржи*, к сожалению это скан из электронной версии журнала М-хобби, у меня бумажного оригинала нет, поэтому высылаю что есть ;)

----------


## Skylark

*2 RUSAVIA*

Возможно, картинки внесут некоторые коррективы в распил крыла...  :Wink:

----------


## RUSAVIA

*Skylark*, СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ!!!!
Замечательные ракурсы, я как раз искал, что же видно в прорези для крыла :)
И спасибо Вам за чертеж, я думаю пригодится!

----------


## Skylark

> *Skylark*, СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ!!!!
> Замечательные ракурсы, я как раз искал, что же видно в прорези для крыла :)
> И спасибо Вам за чертеж, я думаю пригодится!


Не за что... :)
Удачной работы!

----------


## RUSAVIA

Всем здрасьте!
Работы продвигаются медленно, но уверенно :D  Наконец-то сдыхался заказов (за 3 месяца 3 модели) и решил выйти на связь.
Как и писал раньше, занимался это все время кабиной, за "болванку" была взята кабина от НеОмеги. Боковые панел частично заменил на фототравленые, бормашинкой углубил пол под кресло от Quickboost:





 Также заменил направляющие кресла на фототравленые из набора Part:

----------


## rotfront

Не пойму что-то... это такая кабина у Неомеги страшная или ты загрунтовал с пылью?

----------


## RUSAVIA

> Не пойму что-то... это такая кабина у Неомеги страшная или ты загрунтовал с пылью?


К сожалению, это такая смола....

----------


## RUSAVIA

Дальше началось самое интересное  :Rolleyes: 
Кресло от Quickboost оказалось просто изумительным по деталировке и геометрии, не в пример НеОмеге. Но проблема оказалась в том что все это великолепие необходимо было расписать - пряжки, ремни, агрегат, проводка. Работа шла долго, муторно, каждый мазок кисти пытался сравнивать с фото. Плюс ко всему реальное кресло К-36Д буквально усыпано технадписями, по возможности пытался их имитировать обрезками того что есть. :Cool:  В итоге вот что получилось:

----------


## RUSAVIA

Затем занялся ручкой управления самолетом, педалями и приборной доской. РУС был взят из набора от Quickboost, фотографиям соответствует хорошо, пришлось только добавить тягу от рычага перед рукояткой.
Педали были собраны из набора фототравления Part, их видимая часть весьма похожа на то что должно быть.
С приборной доской оказалось чуть сложнее %) Мало того что она весьма топорна по исполнению, так еще и не соответствует ни одной нашей либо экспортной модификации Су-17го. Благо у меня в накопленных наборах имелось аж 4 травленых приборки - есть из чего выбрать  :D  :D  :D  Но и там ждал подводный камень - Part отдаленно напоминает Су-17М4, Eduard тоже имитирует Су-17М4 (причем весьма хорошо), Extratech и Interavia тоже, видать, пытались сделать М4, но это у них не сильно получилось. Поэтому за основу была взята приборка от Eduard и переделана по фото в модификацию М3 - был спилен дисплей наведения ракет Х-29Т, перекомпоновано расположение приборов. На пространство перед приборной доской был "наброшен" брезентовый чехол с пряжками. Рамку и стекло ИЛС решил устанавливать на этапе сборки остекления, чтобы не ломать раньше времени.
Вот что в итоге вышло:

----------


## RUSAVIA

Как я писал в начале темы, мне на Су-17 удалось набрать достаточно травленки. Но и этого мне показалось мало :Biggrin: , поэтому я взялся за разработку своего травления. Процесс создания описывать не буду (ибо написано уже достаточно), скажу лишь что делаю двухстороннее травление, наношу печать с помощью фотовывода и фоторезиста. Итак, по порядку:
Некоторые дополнения в кабину.
Всякая мелочевка по экстерьеру, которую я в наборах травления не увидел, но очень хотел.
Люки мотоотсека, левый борт.
Люки мотоотсека, правый борт.
Люки мотоотсека, низ фюзеляжа.
Петли на люки мотоотсека.

----------


## AndyK

Кресло - супер! Но, увы, оно не от Су-17М3  :Smile: 

У Вас кресло К-36ДМ серии 2, установленное на МиГ-29, семействе Су-27, Су-34, Ту-160 
На Су-17М3,М4,УМ3, Су-24 установлены кресла К-36Д,ДМ.

Кресла отличаются формой заголовников (наиболее заметное отличие). 



Кроме того на К-36ДМ серии 2 выштамповки на заголовнике прямоугольные, полуавтоматы  в кожухах за заголовником, установлены ручки катапультирования(на ранних креслах), поздние, с 1987 года, оборудованы поручнями катапультирования, ранние доработаны по бюллетеню под поручни(но не все). 

На К-36Д,ДМ другое расположение парашютных полуавтоматов(коробочки за заголовником со шкалами) -установлены на хомутах, выштамповки на заголовнике -каплевидные, установлены ручки катапультирования

Ручки



Поручни

----------


## RUSAVIA

Да, с прискорбием признаю, что это так....
Только что пересмотрел фото Су-17М3, по Вашим наводкам нашел эти отличия.... В заблуждение ввел фотообзор на Су-22М4 польских ВВС, на котором как раз и установлено кресло К-36ДМ серии 2. Если честно, замечал некоторые различия в креслах К-36, но должного внимания не обращал. Спасибо огромное, что ткнули носом. Наверное, это кресло я все же оставлю (жалко работу :) ), на будущее буду иметь ввиду. Еще раз спасибо!

----------


## AndyK

Работу, безусловно, жалко, но может отложить кресло на будущее для более подходящего типа? А то на фоне переделанной пр.доски со спиленным "телевизором" и перекомпанованными приборами и пр. грандиозных переделок "граната не той системы" будет вызывать недоумение :-)

----------


## RUSAVIA

> Работу, безусловно, жалко, но может отложить кресло на будущее для более подходящего типа? А то на фоне переделанной пр.доски со спиленным "телевизором" и перекомпанованными приборами и пр. грандиозных переделок "граната не той системы" будет вызывать недоумение :-)


Убедили :Biggrin:  Я сегодня продумал ошибочку, буду перепиливать...
Осталось только нормальную болванку под заголовник найти :Rolleyes:

----------


## RUSAVIA

Нашел заголовник :Rolleyes: 
В наборе кресел от амоделовского Ту-160 как раз подходящий был. Но жаба задавила пилить готовое кресло, поэтому оно у меня пойдет только на примерки, а потом в Су-47, который сейчас начинаю строить. А в Су-17 куплю еще одно и уже его перепилю. Все равно до склейки фюзеляжа времени масса :Biggrin:

----------

